# 34 days Q-litter



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Q-litter vom HausReid just shy of 5 weeks old, thought that I would share. Such adorable little fuzzy bear pups


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

AW!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my gosh, thats adorable. Total cute attack.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh no! Stop it! They are unbelievably cute running along like little bears!


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cute....do all the pups have homes?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

According to the breeder's website, all of the puppies in the Q-litter have homes, as well as all the puppies from the R-litter (3 females). It's the most recent litter, the S-litter, that have not yet had all pups spoken for (7 males 2 females). 

I can't believe how fast they're growing already, from the 3 pictures the breeder has posted. And I still have no idea which one is mine! I don't think I can wait for 18 more days...


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

What is the breeders website if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awww they are so cute! I bet your sooo excited!


----------



## nickiandbill (Feb 8, 2009)

The puppies are from Ray Reid of Salem Oregon. 

http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/

I am getting a Q litter puppy as well. I did my research and Ray was highly recommended by members of this board and his dogs are very impressive.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

so cuddley cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So cute!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

oh good god

they are to cute for words
have to stop looking at puppers makes me ache for one


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh sheesh!! lol







You must be going crazy waiting for one the little bears! You have to warn us when you post pictures that are this cute!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

You weren't kidding when you mentioned bear cubs, they are adorable. I know you will be posting pics as soon as the puppy comes home, won't you?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Adorable puppies. I can't wait until mine are older.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Those Kleinen Hain are already so adorable... and once they do get older, they'll be going off to their own homes, won't they? I don't know how the breeders do it, letting go of those cuddly baby bear puppies.



>>> Post pictures? I'll be snapping photos of his _hourly _growth and videos of him sleeping for you all to enjoy!









You know, I'm stuck between saying I've waited forever for my first dog, and admitting that time is passing by so fast that I can't believe it myself. 

2 more weeks!


----------

